# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Roelly Winklaar

## ProEvoDanny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoAX8...eature=related

video infact what a badman!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Great find.

----------


## Noles12

Its too bad he has that tat across his stomach. Im sure that has a huge affect on his competitions .

But he looks good. Great proportions

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Since this was his guest appearance he skin was slightly lighter, but when contest time comes it's hardly noticeable really. That Pro tan does a pretty good job.

----------


## Matt

Very good watch...

----------


## BJJ

not bad...

----------


## ProEvoDanny

My inspiration, hes got amazing thickness throughout, funny guy as well

----------


## vishus

never heard of this dude until the arnold this year, incredible physique, needs a thicker chest though. will be one to reckon with in the industry for years to come.

----------


## vishus

> Its too bad he has that tat across his stomach. Im sure that has a huge affect on his competitions .
> 
> But he looks good. Great proportions


when did they start judging on tatoos?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Kdub

Who the hell is that dyck trainer of his? WTF? Same with Kai's trainer. I don't get it. Some strange emotional bonds there...

----------


## bodybuilder

Good vid THANKS.

----------


## MrO_55

holy shit 

i knew he was big, but not this big.

great vid

----------


## 1981

Big dude.

----------

